# High estradiol level on day 4



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Not sure if it will make sense what I am going to ask but I'll do it anyway, maybe someone can give me some ideas.  

Short story, I wanted to have my day 3 bloods done. The clinic I was previously never tested my FSH/LH/estradiol and just went by the AMH that was in the 27 range 2 years ago.
Just a few days ago I took my bloods on day 4 (day 3 was a Sunday, lab closed) and that came back with a FSH of 8.1, which according to the range is on the upper side of normal (8.1 was the cut off ) LH of 4.7 and estradiol of 217!
The estradiol was in normal range for folicular phase so I didn't worry much but as I started looking into it I realised is an abnormally high value and that can lower the FSH (so my FSH is not fine). The high estradiol value can be explained by the existence of a cyst but I never had cysts, don't have symptoms of one either.
Anyone else had these findings?


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

Honestly, that doesn't sound awful. Mine was 223 on day 3 (with an FSH of  and it is within the normal range ... make sure that you are looking at the right units though, as the Americans seem to use lower units and consider anything over 80 to be elevated.

I'll try to dig out the information I found ... hope it reassures you too!

L


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

FSH of 8 - sorry, the brackets and the 8 made a smiley!


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

Okay, the threshold for elevated oestrogen seems to be 294 pmol/L (or 80 pg/ml) - so assuming your measurement is in pmol/L then I think you're within the realms of normal.

In my case it was not masking a diminished ovarian reserve to my knowledge - my AMH was 21.something.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

So silly that I didn’t look at the units. Feel really dumb. I will check tomorrow what are the units. 
Thanks! Maybe is not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Just to say in case someone else is thinking the same, my results are normal. Always check the units of measurement as there are differences between countries, I should have known that but well, I guess when the only thing you're thinking of is how to make babies your brain might miss these things. 
Thanks Liz for your reassurance and help.


----------



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

You are totally welcome! Hopefully one fewer thing (amongst the millions of others) to worry about on this crappy journey. xxx


----------

